# Coralline on glass



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure how to do a poll, so I'll open this as a discussion, instead.

I'm curious as to how many people leave the coraline algae on the glass (back, sides, or both) vs. how many people clean it off? I've always left it on the back but I have friends who diligently clean it, and I'm thinking about swinging that way...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't clean backside. It is food for my hitchhiker urchin and hermits, and I love the look of coraline algae. I clean front and side glasses though.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The back of my tank is a black acrylic and its very bumpy... so its too difficult to clean.. plus my rock leans on it..

I do use a razor on the other 3 sizes to clean it, and even then I dont clean it perfectly near the back of the tank....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I clean the front and sides diligently, and less so with the back.

In my nano, I could only scrape the front and 50% of each side, and almost none of the back. I tried to scrape it off where possible because IMO it just looks neater. I like the look of the black background, so with the upgrade, I kept the rocks off the back and will try to keep it clean of coralline whenever possible.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

front and most of the sides.


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

All 4 sides get scrapped with a razor 1 per wk. Just like the clean look


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Front and sides.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i clean the front and the left side. the right side is against a wall, so i leave it. and the back is black. (biocube)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'm starting to get coralline on my glass... or at least some kind of round dot algae. Are there any easy way to clean it? My snails don't seem to touch it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

solarz said:


> I think I'm starting to get coralline on my glass... or at least some kind of round dot algae. Are there any easy way to clean it? My snails don't seem to touch it.


scrape it off. I use a gift card that doesnt have the mag strip.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> scrape it off. I use a gift card that doesnt have the mag strip.


Ugh... I was hoping there'd be an easier way.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, this is starting to sound familiar 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21776&highlight=magnet


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if it wasn't for the waterdamage to the paint I'd have been cleaning it off the back glass too, but unfortunately.... gonna let it flourish and well grow stuf fup it. Providing it survives the chaos.


----------

